# Ancient Greek City Names



## MaxKaladin (Nov 23, 2003)

Does anyone know somewhere I can get a list of ancient greek cities?  I'd like to feed them into my name generator.  

Thanks!

Edit:  I'm looking for a list online.  I can look at names on maps and in books, but that's a lot harder to feed into a name generator without a bunch of typing.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

How many do you want?

We could just make a list right here, I'm sure the EN World community could create one easily.

Are you interested in the Hellenic Era, Mycenaen, Hellenistic, or the Minoans (or a combination?)

Are you including colonies not on traditional greek territory?

I'll start (this is just from memory)

Athens
Sparta
Corinth
Thebes
Pireaus
Syracuse
Odessa
Anapa (a former Greek colony in southern Russia)
Neopolis


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 23, 2003)

Max,

I do not know if this will meet your needs, but you might wish to try The Perseus Digital Library, a great resource on Ancient Greece and other topics.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 23, 2003)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> How many do you want?
> 
> We could just make a list right here, I'm sure the EN World community could create one easily.
> 
> ...




Basically, I'm interested in collecting as many as possible to give the name generator as much of a sample as possible.  I'm not terribly picky where they come from.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Nov 23, 2003)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> Basically, I'm interested in collecting as many as possible to give the name generator as much of a sample as possible.  I'm not terribly picky where they come from.




I couldn't find any online sources, so here's a list of a hundred or so from a couple books I have:

Abdera
Abydos
Aenus
Agathe
Akragas
Ambracia
Amnisos
Amphipolis
Amyclae
Apollonia
Areopolis
Arginusae
Argos
Bassae
Byzantium
Calithea
Callatis
Carphi
Cavousi
Chalcedon
Chania
Chersonese
Chios
Cnidos
Coucounaries
Croton
Cynosema
Cyrene
Cyzicus
Dascylon
Deceleia
Delion
Dioscurias
Dmimitasana
Dodona
Doriscos
Elis
Emporiae
Ephesos
Epidamnus
Gytheion
Gytheion
Halieis
Hemeroscopeum
Himera
Iasos
Istrus
Kardamyle
Karyae
Kelenderis
Khrisafa
Kinyps
Kosmas
Lampsacus
Laos
Lasos
Lefcandi
Longa
Lucentum
Lykosoura
Mainake
Malaca
Malia
Malthi
Mantinea
Massilia
Megara
Menelaion
Mesembria
Methone
Miletus
Mouriatadha
Mytilene
Nacaea
Nagidos
Naupactos
Naxos
Neapolis
Nichoria
Nisara
Notion
Odessus
Olympia
Pagasae
Palaiocastro
Patrai
Pharsalos
Phaselis
Piraeus
Pithecusae
Posidonia
Pylos
Rhegium
Samothrace
Scione
Selymbria
Sexi
Spacteria
Spartalos
Stagira
Sybaris
Taras
Tegea
Teos
Thenopolis
Tiryns
Tomi
Tragana
Trapezus
Troizen
Tyra
Vrocastro

Quick notes: The names above span several centuries. Also, many are names of greek colonies in Asia Minor and the western Mediterranean.


----------



## CCamfield (Nov 23, 2003)

Here are a few more:

Mycenae
Knossos
Megalopolis
Hyettos
Orchomenos
Lebadea
Copae
Haliartos
Anthedon
Chalcis
Tanagra
Eretria
Chorsiae
Plataea
Corcyra (Korkyra)


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 23, 2003)

There

as I predicted, the EN World community would deliver 

That enough, Max?


----------



## MaxKaladin (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks!  That ought to be enough...


----------

